# The Police



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Not, not as in 'Roxannnnnnnnne' (although they can fuck off as well) I'm talking about the boys in blue. Now, before everyone starts typing a furious reply (especially if you're a copper), that isn't a sweeping generalisation (well it is, but only for the benefit of my Roxanne gag) and one of my friends is a copper (who a) is sitting over there and b) agrees with me on this point) so shut it before you even start.

Traffic Police. Blah. I should point out I'm not an embittered arse of a driver who has 9 points, races past schools and occasionally drink drives and then wonders why the Police don't take kindly to him. Traffic Police are always so fucking miserable. The last one that stopped me (fair enough, I undertook someone - but hang on, that's not an offence anyway, is it?) will always stick in my mind for reminding me that I wasn't his mate after I, in a shocking display of disrespect, called him "mate." What did I say to him? "no i didnt, mate?" Nope. "Uh, what do you want mate?" Nope. "Fuck you, mate?" Nope. I said "do you want my keys, mate?" as I got out the car as the last time I got stopped, the copper asked for my keys. I assume this was to prevent me from driving away. This would have been fairly impossible as I was standing on the pavement at the time, but I was hardly going to argue.

Anyway, why is this an issue NOW? Well, I'd like to say a special hello to the two(?) coppers in an unmarked, silver Octavia RS who undertook ME, with no emergency equipment on AT ALL, at well over 100 (I know this by the speed I was doing, and how fast they blasted past me) on the M40 between Junc 7 & 8 this morning. They hared up behind some old bloke in a Honda Legend then swung back into the middle lane. Do as I say, not as I do.

Nice one, MATE.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

They probably thought you were an obnoxious, irritating, cocky little prick.

Which you clearly are. :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Here we go [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

You should calm down on the Crystal Meth mate :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> They probably thought you were an obnoxious, irritating, cocky little prick.
> 
> Which you clearly are. :wink:


OMG FLAME WAR!!!!11111eleven

I'm not sure how you've drawn such a conclusion, unless of course you drive an Octavia RS for a living. On a vaguely related point, I sincerely hope, for your sake, that your name isn't 'Warren.' If it is, and you're known as 'Wozza' then PLEASE keep posting. SRSLY. A lolverdose may ensue.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> You should calm down on the Crystal Meth mate :roll:


Oh if only, it's probably better for you than beer. In My Not So Humble Opinion, I felt my rant was fairly justified. So, nerhh nah nah nerrhhh nerrh. Etc.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I agree, rozzers are cu nts.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

episteme said:


> will always stick in my mind for reminding me that I wasn't his mate


Does that often happen to you?


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jan 23, 2007)

This reminds me of an incident a few weeks ago.

I was driving though next village, passed police station and saw focus pull out behind me, on we went, no worries, then just as we came to sharp corner in rd i just glanced right and there he was, overtaking me, something came round corner, i just hit brakes and prayed, how we all missed ill never know.

Then he ignored my flashing and signals for him to pull over and proceded to do the same thing to next 3 cars in front, all on sharp corners, then once he had got up to white van he pulled it over.

Turns out they were waiting for white van, and didnt want to be seen coming up behind, hence overtaking on corners.

I rang main station to put in complaint, got nowhere as i thought.

One rule for one, one for another, if i drove like that id get banned and fined.

Tossers, i just dont have any respect or time for them anymore


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Wheelrepairit said:


> This reminds me of an incident a few weeks ago.
> 
> I was driving though next village, passed police station and saw focus pull out behind me, on we went, no worries, then just as we came to sharp corner in rd i just glanced right and there he was, overtaking me, something came round corner, i just hit brakes and prayed, how we all missed ill never know.
> 
> ...


That is definitely out of order, but hardly the same as what Pissy Teen's going on about.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

My wife has a relative in 'Armed Response' .....
.... he says that Traffic Officers are NOT respected within the force.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

People seem to think the police should be somehow different to society but as they are merely members of society who took a job in the police, they arent.

This means that as society is full of arrogant, racist, bad mannered, aggressive, shit driving, ignorant wankers then, unfortunately, so are the police.

Its often been said I would have made a great copper. I dont think its a compliment.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > will always stick in my mind for reminding me that I wasn't his mate
> ...


:lol: yes


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> People seem to think the police should be somehow different to society but as they are merely members of society who took a job in the police, they arent.
> 
> This means that as society is full of arrogant, racist, bad mannered, aggressive, shit driving, ignorant wankers then, unfortunately, so are the police.
> 
> Its often been said I would have made a great copper. I dont think its a compliment.


Oh, I absolutely agree with that, they're just people like you and me. It's just been in my experience, I've always found the 'normal' Police to be pretty reasonable when I've crossed paths with them, yet all my dealings with Traffic have been pretty awful. I also think that giving a Traffic Officer an unmarked car is a recipe for disaster; fair enough if they're a tactical squad targeting car thieves, but used purely to catch unsuspecting citizens (when was the last time you saw the non-signalling, lane hogging, super-speeding, fog-light activated, phone using cock pulled over?) for minor offences. I'd sure like to meet the jovial, amused Traffic Officers you see on Police, Camera bloody Action for once.

My mate Nick (no pun intended) summed it up when I asked him why he hadn't join Traffic. He simply replied "Because I want to deal with real crimes."


----------



## Wheelrepairit (Jan 23, 2007)

A senior police officer has been caught using a mobile phone while driving, a week after tough new laws were introduced.

Strathclyde Police Chief Superintendent Kenny Scott, 50, was stopped by officers from his own force as he drove on the M74, a police spokesman said.

He was fined Â£60 and will have three points put on his licence in line with new legislation.

Fines have been doubled from Â£30 and those caught using hand-held mobiles now have points put on their licence for the first time.

A police spokesman said: "We can confirm that a 50-year-old man was given a fixed penalty following an alleged road traffic offence on the M74 on Wednesday, March 7."

The Scottish Sun reported that Mr Scott was stopped while off duty and driving a private car.

Roger Vincent, spokesman for the Royal Society For the Prevention of Accidents, told the newspaper that drivers are four times more likely to crash while using a mobile.

He added: "It is disappointing that somebody in his position has broken this law.

"He would have been well aware of how dangerous it is to use a mobile phone whilst driving.

"As well as putting his own life at risk he also jeopardised the lives of other road users."


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > People seem to think the police should be somehow different to society but as they are merely members of society who took a job in the police, they arent.
> ...


Oh dont get me wrong, its nothing personal about the traffic police, its general, so it includes all of them.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

What surprises me is that you would want one of the patronising, know-it-all, miserable, smug tossers for a mate.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Forgot to say that even their non-traffic coleagues call them Black Rats.
Another thing..why are they now known as "officers", a self gratifying title to give the sad bastards a veneer of importance. 
They talk of a 19% "clear up" rate on burglaries when, to any other organisation this would be an 81% failure rate.
They are a law unto themselves and, being police they are always right. :evil:


----------



## swinello (Jan 1, 2007)

well when i was a kid i watched the flim 1984 but i never though id end up living in the fucker :evil:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> That is definitely out of order, but hardly the same as what Pissy Teen's going on about.


Assuming of course that I, am the uh "Pissy Teen", I'm fascinated to learn the difference between our experiences. I can't wait for you to point this out as Police Officers driving like twats seems to be the common denominator.

You Sir, are an epic failure; I retract my earlier comment about continuing to post as it's like shooting rats in a barrel. So, please stop embarrassing yourself and shut the fuck up 

(I'd like to point out that I didn't contribute the 'shut the fuck up' part of this comment)


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

I s'pose that if you spent your days trolling up and down the motorways watching the traffic going by and occasionally scraping splattered, crushed, charred and twisted bits of people off the tarmac it might make you a little twitchy... :?

Still.. could have let the "mate" thing go, it not like you called him c**tstable or anything.

Veldtmeyer :twisted:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

episteme said:


> Oh, I absolutely agree with that, they're just people like you and me.


No -They might be people like you and me but they are people
who are poorly paid AND in a position of power over us directly; not a good recipe :x

It might seem extreme but the same principal applies to (some) nurses and carers


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

HighTT said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I absolutely agree with that, they're just people like you and me.
> ...


Are you kidding? Before they stopped direct admittance, a brand new recruit out of Hendon on his first day would be earning between 26-28k a year; OK, that's not exactly a fortune, but considering the qualifications required, that's pretty fucking good. When you think that Traffic, who are considerably higher up the training ladder, would be paid accordingly I don't think it's fair to say they are underpaid. God, everyone thinks they're underpaid, it doesn't make it so. I should point out that I don't have a problem with them being paid correctly, it's not a job I would want to do.

However, I can assure you, Nurses and Carers will be shaking their fists at you if you compared their pay structure to that of a PC.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

episteme said:


> (fair enough, I undertook someone - but hang on, that's not an offence anyway, is it?)


No, but it's certainly dangerous driving and you know you're going to get stopped for it, if seen. If the attitude in your post was even slightly apparent when you were pulled over, then expect disdain.

Your defence cannot be that someone else did it, even if they're a copper. Neither can it be that someone was hogging the middle lane - which is not illegal, although could be considered "inconsiderate driving", which the police can stop you for. However, on balance, better they stopped you for dangerous driving than them middle lane hogger for inconsiderate driving. If you hadn't done what you'd done, maybe then, the copper might have pulled middle lane man.


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

It is legal to pass on either side in a one way street; therefore, why not on a dual carriageway which is, in effect, a one way street.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Captain Beeflat said:


> It is legal to pass on either side in a one way street; therefore, why not on a dual carriageway which is, in effect, a one way street.


Undertaking is not illegal - as I state above.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > (fair enough, I undertook someone - but hang on, that's not an offence anyway, is it?)
> ...


I need to be a little more expansive about the situation, I think, as you've made some incorrect assumptions. Firstly, this wasn't on a Motorway and had nothing to do with lane hoggers. This was on the Euston Road, just down from Baker Street station. I pulled out from a signalled junction onto the three lane road and, seeing as the outside and middle lanes were queuing (The outside becomes a right turn only, the middle was queuing over a box junction) I moved from the middle lane I had turned into and went down the inside. Quickly, admittedly, to beat the lights, but not over 40; it's only a short burst. No one was behind me (the only reason I was able to pull out was because the traffic coming from the right was stopped at the red signal)

I did all this knowing full well the Traffic car would see it (he was stopped at the aforementioned lights) but as undertaking is NOT an offence, I didn't think twice. Next thing is, he blasts down the same route (ignoring the idiots across the box junction) through the red light all to pull me over for my heinous act.

After checking everything, and ticking me off for going down the inside, he then seemed more interested in how old my girlfriend was and where we were going. (Shopping, fairly pathetically) Once satisfied it wasn't an abduction in progress, we were let on our way. As regards my 'attitude' in all this, as I pointed out in the OP all I said to him was "Do you want my keys, mate" and he took exception to it. Maybe it was because it was lovely and sunny and he was at work, maybe it was because 'Basket Case' was blasting from my window or maybe it was because he was just a fuck wit. Either way, I'm not stupid enough to intentionally rile a copper especially if he's talking to you in regard to your car.

The incident on the M40 involved me doing nothing (they didn't stop me for anything, it was just observed by me) and watching an Octavia RS come haring up behind me in the middle lane, and before I could get out of its way it flew past me on the inside and up the backside of a Honda Legend; it then swung back into the middle lane, into the outside lane and roared off. All this with no hint of a blue light, siren or even headlights.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Unless you cut back in then, seems crazy indeed. No ticket, then, at least?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> Unless you cut back in then, seems crazy indeed. No ticket, then, at least?


No, he issued me with a producer (despite insurance/registration etc all checking out on the PNC) as I guess he assumed that although I'd insured it, registered it in my name and at my correct address, I was driving it without a licence. Blah.

I did look like I should be on a skateboard, not driving a car, maybe that was why :lol:


----------

